# World of White-Hat Hackers from the eyes of a Black-Hat.



## ratul (Aug 23, 2013)

This isn't new, but i think it's worth sharing, a Black-hat sharing his views on how secure we are, and what our anti-viruses are capable of..
Quite scary and definitely gave me chills...
Read more: *Interview With A Blackhat*

Some excerpts that scared me:


> Q: And how much do you think you made last year?
> 
> A: Off the top of my head? Around about 400-500k. Last year was kind of ****. People became wiser, patches became more frequent. This year we have 3/4 of that amount already.
> 
> ...




*Update: thought it'd be good if i merge it here rather than starting a new thread.. (WARNING: It's a very long read.. )*

Another great read i found about how a man challenged a hacker, and how he showed that hacking is not just limited to your computers, they can track you down physically and do take measures like hiring detectives and all: *I challenged hackers to investigate me and what they found out is chilling | PandoDaily*

Guess never mess with a hacker..


----------



## snap (Aug 23, 2013)

good read tfs


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2013)

Eye-opening and worth reading.


----------



## Mario (Aug 23, 2013)

ratul said:


> This isn't new, but i think it's worth sharing, a Black-hat sharing his views on how secure we are, and what our anti-viruses are capable of..
> Quite scary and definitely gave me chills...
> Read more: *Interview With A Blackhat*



 Kinda reminds me why I lost faith on AVs long time back! In fact, if you hunt around on the "darknet", you will come across even more instances/"interviews" that reveal exactly how useless/inefficient and (surprise) "deliberately-inefficient" an AV really is!! Sort of like, "here, use this sharpshooter to guard your house! oops! forgot to mention this sharpshooter is blind, deaf and mentally-retarded! ......... And his gun is empty!"

The only conclusion I can draw from my "experiences" is, your pc/website/network/what-have-you is only as secure as .......................................YOU!

So, watch that last statement of yours about the Fox!


----------



## amjath (Aug 23, 2013)

but I feel firefox sucks rendering in mobiles and desktop too


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 23, 2013)

This just makes me feel how incapable and noob I am.  ,


----------



## Mario (Aug 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> This just makes me feel how incapable and noob I am.  ,



You don't have to know about crawlers and roots to secure yourself (not that, that does not help  ) but yes, reading up a little and securing your browsing thru script blockers and secure http and enabling trackers that track trackers would go a long way than a lame-duck purchase-and-install of an "Internet Security Suite". And maybe a sandbox/virtual environment for stuff you aren't sure about on your local environment!

The sure-fire way to preserve sanity on the internet is to be paranoid about every url...


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 24, 2013)

Mario said:


> You don't have to know about crawlers and roots to secure yourself (not that, that does not help  ) but yes, reading up a little and securing your browsing thru script blockers and secure http and enabling trackers that track trackers would go a long way than a lame-duck purchase-and-install of an "Internet Security Suite". And maybe a sandbox/virtual environment for stuff you aren't sure about on your local environment!
> 
> The sure-fire way to preserve sanity on the internet is to be paranoid about every url...



No , I meant the other way around. ( Being the Bad guy ).


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 24, 2013)

Goddamnit I wanna become one of those guys!! I'm so fired up right now. Anyone cares to guide me?


----------



## snap (Aug 24, 2013)

did you read the third part, he works 10hrs avg daily and the stress of being caught.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 24, 2013)

I was just being jovial. Maybe not the exact illegal stuff.....but the fundamentals of it.


----------



## Mario (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes, its a romantic world from so far out....................till the Feds knock down the door! #sarcastic


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2013)

Well its a nice read for sure.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 28, 2013)

So there's no one in this forum who has dipped his toe in all that? Eager learner here.


----------



## Mario (Aug 28, 2013)

Chetan1991 said:


> So there's no one in this forum who has dipped his toe in all that? Eager learner here.



No one who has got his hands dirty (and that includes the white-ies, (since you ain't a good white till you have put on some black  )) will EVER reply to _that_ on _here_!! [But of course, that doesn't mean, there aren't any here,  (although not sure how many are active) ]

Eager learner, you say? Well, prove it.... Learn the basic stuff ON YOUR OWN! If you manage to do that, you will know where to find the black handles and how to pester them to get in the league!!

And basic stuff does not refer to Ion Cannon skid stuff! IMHO, trap a few hundred email passwords (social engineering??!!), inject a few dumb stores (not referring to shopping stores here, although, hmm... why not!!  ), maybe build a botpot! Reverse engineer a sniffer and try writing your own .............

And if you are looking for a "learn-in-21-days" course, well....

--------------------

Jeez, I will get arrested!!!!!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 29, 2013)

This read surely fires one up.But even if it looks so fancy from far out,it's bad as hell. Ex-Snowden,Julian Assange. And they didn't even do bad stuff. Just leaked some secrets.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 29, 2013)

TFS


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2013)

nice read


----------



## .::RulezBreaker::. (Aug 29, 2013)

nice read ...thanks for the info


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 29, 2013)

in Black Hat... Everything is Legal


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 29, 2013)

Chetan1991 said:


> So there's no one in this forum who has dipped his toe in all that? Eager learner here.



For starters learn to write a keylogger. To do that study how a keylogger works .

Some requirements a router , 2 PCs. On one PC run 4VMs. These 4VMs will work as victims access these from your 2nd PC.

I would suggest using Backtrack as OS on the origin PC.

before trying your stuff online you should be able to play with ipmasking.

And last but not least is READ READ READ READ & GOOGLE.


----------



## Mario (Aug 29, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> And last but not least is READ READ READ READ & GOOGLE.



+ focus more [initially at least] on "covering your own ass before screwing someone else's" ...

So many "eager learners" would get the kick out of defacing, or just plain being able to get in...That's sloppy...

Know where you are leaving traces (dumping logs).... get in, collect "teh trophy" and get the hell out...can someone tell you were ever there? When the answer is "mostly no", you know you are "almost there".

Its like if you could play a Shawn Lane/Batio riff, you could definitely play "Jingle Bells"...


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mario said:


> + focus more [initially at least] on *"covering your own ass before screwing someone else's" ...*


this

thats why I suggested to test your intrusion level at local network. If you can track your 2nd PC from the victims you are not good enough

any networking code book will have how to write a sniffer


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 5, 2013)

BTW is black hat an organisation like anonymous?


----------



## ¶§Ç (Sep 5, 2013)

Upto my Knowledge   There is no Organization for Blackhat or Whitehat..


----------



## Mario (Sep 7, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> BTW is black hat an organisation like anonymous?



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_hat_hacking#Classifications


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 9, 2013)

Mario said:


> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_hat_hacking#Classifications



Thank you dude


----------



## ratul (Oct 31, 2013)

Another great read i found about how a man challenged a hacker, and how he showed that hacking is not just limited to your computers, they can track you down physically and do take measures like hiring detectives and all: *I challenged hackers to investigate me and what they found out is chilling | PandoDaily*

Guess never mess with a hacker..


----------



## Mario (Oct 31, 2013)

ratul said:


> Another great read i found about how a man challenged a hacker, and how he showed that hacking is not just limited to your computers, they can track you down physically and do take measures like hiring detectives and all: *I challenged hackers to investigate me and what they found out is chilling | PandoDaily*
> 
> Guess never mess with a hacker..



Reminds me of the HBGary+Aaron Barr+4n0n saga!


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 31, 2013)

Hackers are the best thing , IT industry has.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 31, 2013)

Story of a white hacker who recently got popularity when he posted on the wall of Mark Zuckerberg directly to demonstrate a vulnerability:
Path to Success for One Palestinian Hacker: Publicly Owning Mark Zuckerberg | Threat Level | Wired.com


----------

